# جداول كميات ميكانيكيه كامله



## zanitty (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الهادى

من 4 ايام انطلب منى فى الشغل اعمل جدول كميات لمشروع ما لان المهندس امسؤل عن عمل جداول الكميات فى اجازه

طبعا حصر الكميات امره سهل المشكله بقى لما تيجى تكتب البند لازم تكتبه صح و بطريقه متديش فرصه لاى مقاول زمته واسعه انه يطلب عليه اعمال اضافيه 

يعنى ميجيش المقاول يقول لك اصلى انا سعرت البند على اسا انه تركيب بس و التوريد مش عليا او العكس فلازم تعمل حسابك ان قبل بدايه كل بند تكتب توريد و تركيب و بعدين تكمل البند و فى النهايه تامن نفسك تانى تروح قايله البند شامل كل الاكسسوارات و العدد و المثبتات و كل ما يلزم لانهاء العمل بصوره تامه عشان ميرجعش يقول لك لا انا كنت مسعر دكت بس معملتش فى حساب السعر الاكسسوارات و تخش معاه فى متاهه و فى الاخر بدل ما المالك يكون عامل حسابه انه هيدفع س من المال يلاقى نفسه بيدفع 3 س على نفس الشغل بسبب جدول كميات متكتبش صح

طولت عليكم فى المقدمه معلش استحملونى عشان اعرف اقول لكوا الملفات دى ايه

طبعا دخت افتح مشاريع قديمه اخد من هنا بند و من هنا بند لحد ما عملت فورمه محترمه للمشروع اللى هعمله و عدلت كتير فى الصيغه بتاعه البنود زى ما قلتلكوا

و بعدين جيتوا على بالى قلت طب ما انا اعمل ملف شامل فيه كل البنود اللى احنا بنستعملها فى شغلنا (فى شغلى على الاقل) و ابقى ضربت عصفورين بحجر

الاول انى يبقى عندى ملف جاهز لاى طوارئ زى كده افتحه و احذف منه اللى مش هستعمله و خلاص خلص الموضوع فى اقل من ربع ساعه (الحذف اسهل من التجميع)

التانى انى انزل الملف ده هنا عشان اللى بيدور على حاجه زى كده يقدر يلاقيها و اكسب فيه ثواب ان شاء الله

يعنى فى الحالتين انا اللى كسبان و مش بفكر فيكوا انا بفكر فى نفسى 

طب بعد الرغى ده كله الملفات عباره عن ايه 

عباره عن 3 ملفات (تكيف و حريق و صحى) كل ملف منهم فيه تقريبا اغلب البنود المشهوره فى مجال عملنا كمهندسى ميكانيكا المنشات

هنلاحظ ان فى الصحى و الحريق فيه كذا ورقه عمل فى ملف الاكسل ليه بقى 
لان فى بعض المشاريع الكبيره مش نفس المقاول هو هو اللى بياخد المشروع بالكامل لكن ممكن تلاقى مقاول لكل مبنى فهتلاقى الورق تحت متقسم على حسب نوع المبنى

مش بس كده على فكره 

فيه بنود كتير محطوط سعر الوحده فيها و معموله المعادله يعنى بمجرد ما تكتب الكميه تلاقى السعر الاجمالى للمشروع ظهر معاك

مع ملاحظه ان الاسعار دى عباره عن قيمه متوسطه لاسعار 6 مقاولين كانوا مقدمين اسعار يعنى مش بنفشى سر حد الحمد لله ده السعر المتوسط و مع ملاحظه ايضا ان السعر بالريال السعودى على حسب السوق هنا و مع ملاحظه ان ميجيش حد يحمل الملفات بعد 3 سنين و يدعى عليا عشان الاسعار خربت بيته نبقى ناخد بالنا من تاريخ المشاركه دى
 
لتحميل الملفات من هنا
*


----------



## خالدة نصرت (7 أكتوبر 2009)

أيها الأخ العزيز،،زانيتي،،،بارك الله فيك وعليك وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك،وأسئل الباري عزوجل أن يثوب أجر عملك هذا في فالدنيا والأخرة.


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا زانتى 
استاااااااااااذ والله يا ابنى ربنا يكرمك ويجعل كل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 أكتوبر 2009)

عمل كبير من مبدع كبير
تحياتي للاخ زناتي
مع التقدير


----------



## magdygamal_8 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك دائما تبحث عن الدنيا والأخرة جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

وكمان جدول كميات احنا عدينا هنفتح مكتب استشاري يا معلم ربنا يبارك فيك يا زنتي


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مصر يامه يا سفينه
مهما كان البحر عاتي
فلاحينك ملاحينك
يزعقوا للريح يواتى
اللي ع الدفه صنايعي
و اللي ع المجداف* زناتي *


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مصر يامه يا سفينه
مهما كان البحر عاتي
فلاحينك ملاحينك
يزعقوا للريح يواتى
اللي ع الدفه صنايعي
و اللي ع المجداف* زناتي *


----------



## وسيم اللامي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

عملاق


----------



## شهدشهد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم , و أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## علاء ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

والله انك ممتاز يا ريس ربنا يحعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanitty (7 أكتوبر 2009)

طبعا انا معنديش اى رد غير بارك الله فيكم
الدمعه هتفر من عينى 
بجد و الله انتوا ناس محترمه جدا


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ي ابو امنية على الواجب الجامد ده
بصراحه شوية جداول من الاخر
بيب بيب زانيتى :77:
:28::28::28:​


----------



## apo_mosa (7 أكتوبر 2009)

والله متألق دائماً ربنا يزيدك ويوفقك


----------



## شيخ الحارة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخ Zanitty
لكن وددت أن أسأل عن Ducted Split Air Conditioning Unit
ما الفائدة من عمل دكت لمكيف بسعة 2 طن ؟
و جزيتم كل خير .


----------



## majdy82 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا و اطعمك لحم طيراااااااااااااااااا و زوجك بكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 أكتوبر 2009)

زى ما اتعودنا منك
متألق ...........متمكن 
جارررررررررى التحميل


----------



## esamkhattab (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشششششششششكور*

اخى المهندس / زانتى 
الف شكر على مجهودك فعلا ملفات توفر الجهد 
الى مزيد من التألق والتميز 
عصام


----------



## سامحنى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اللة ينور يا ابو امنية لكن فية حاجات ناقصة على سبيل المثال stair pressurezation fans&fresh air fans&heat recovery unites &smoke removal fans ...............etcعلى فكرة دة مثلا فى ملف التكييف الباقى ما شفتوش زعموما بارك اللة فيك ونفعك بعلمك


----------



## zanitty (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكر لكل من ساهم بالتشجيع
بارك الله فيكم
اسمحوا لى بالرد على المشركات التى تحتوى عل استفسارات



شيخ الحارة قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخ Zanitty
> لكن وددت أن أسأل عن Ducted Split Air Conditioning Unit
> ما الفائدة من عمل دكت لمكيف بسعة 2 طن ؟
> و جزيتم كل خير .


مش فاهم سؤالك معناه ليه بنستعمل النوع ده و اللا ليه بنركب له دكت بس هجاوبك على الاتنين
1-احيانا بيبقى المالك مش عاوز مكيفات جداريه عشان المظهر العام و الديكور فبتبقى مضطر تعمل له دكت اسبلت و ممكن يبقى 2 طن عشان حسابات المكان بتقول كده
2- طب لو انت حاطط الوحده فى حمام الغرفه و عاوز تغذى المكان اللى الرجل نايم فيه هتغذى ازاى 
بدكت صح
اتمنى اكون جاوبت صح



سامحنى قال:


> اللة ينور يا ابو امنية لكن فية حاجات ناقصة على سبيل المثال stair pressurezation fans&fresh air fans&heat recovery unites &smoke removal fans ...............etcعلى فكرة دة مثلا فى ملف التكييف الباقى ما شفتوش زعموما بارك اللة فيك ونفعك بعلمك


ابو ياسمين لو قريت فى الموضوع انا كاتب جملتين مهمين تحسبا للتعليقات دى
اول حاجه انا قلت اللى بستعملها فى شغلى
و بما ان شغلى مفيهوش هاى رايز بلدنج زى اللى حضرتك نفذتها و بتذلنا بيهم يا كبير  فانا مش محتاج حاجه من دول
انا كل شغلى فى مصنع دور واحد احط stair pressurezation fans&fresh air fans&heat recovery unites &smoke removal fans ليه
جمله دخت انى اجمع بنود من مشاريع قديمه توضح لك انى فتحت مشاريع سابقه كتيييييييييييير مفيهمش ولا واحد جواه بند من دول
مسمعناش يا باشا تقييمك لاسعار وحدات التكيف بما انك من كبار الكاريرين اللى هنا
بس عجبتنى etc 


zanitty;1303227[SIZE=3 قال:


> *
> طبعا دخت افتح مشاريع قديمه اخد من هنا بند و من هنا بند لحد ما عملت فورمه محترمه للمشروع اللى هعمله و عدلت كتير فى الصيغه بتاعه البنود زى ما قلتلكوا
> 
> و بعدين جيتوا على بالى قلت طب ما انا اعمل ملف شامل فيه كل البنود اللى احنا بنستعملها فى شغلنا (فى شغلى على الاقل)
> *[/size]


----------



## شيخ الحارة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> مش فاهم سؤالك معناه ليه بنستعمل النوع ده و اللا ليه بنركب له دكت بس هجاوبك على الاتنين
> 1-احيانا بيبقى المالك مش عاوز مكيفات جداريه عشان المظهر العام و الديكور فبتبقى مضطر تعمل له دكت اسبلت و ممكن يبقى 2 طن عشان حسابات المكان بتقول كده
> 2- طب لو انت حاطط الوحده فى حمام الغرفه و عاوز تغذى المكان اللى الرجل نايم فيه هتغذى ازاى
> بدكت صح
> ...


قصدت أن سعة 1.5 ، 2 طن صغيرة لتركيب دكت عليها
شكراً على الرد 
جزاك الله خيراً ...


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> قصدت أن سعة 1.5 ، 2 طن صغيرة لتركيب دكت عليها
> شكراً على الرد
> جزاك الله خيراً ...


طب مقلتليش هل تم الايضاح و اللا لسه مستغرب الوضع


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2009)

تنويه مهم جدا
جداول الحريق غير مرتبه بشكل جميل او منطقى و ذلك لانى اصلا غير ذى ثقل بعلم الحريق فكنت بجمع البنود و احطهم زى ما هما
ايضا يراعى تغير بعض اقطار المحابس و المواسير (الانابيب) على حسب احتياجات كل مشروع


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## الاغر (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جهد رائع
مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

واللة العظيم برنس اوف ايجيبت


----------



## zanitty (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شريف السيد سعد قال:


> جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد الطيب


و اياكم اخى الفاضل



الاغر قال:


> جهد رائع
> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


جمعا ان شاء الله



اسامة اشرى قال:


> واللة العظيم برنس اوف ايجيبت


طب متحلفش طيب


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

يا زانتي انت تستحق وسام العطاء من الدرجة الاولى دون منازع
كنت بدي ارشحك لجائزة نوبل بس لما صارت تعطى للناس قبل الانجاز (عني لمجرد النيه) مثل ما صار مع اوباما قلت بلاش منها لحبيبي زانتي.


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ياشمهندس


----------



## zanitty (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ابو اسامة63 قال:


> يا زانتي انت تستحق وسام العطاء من الدرجة الاولى دون منازع
> كنت بدي ارشحك لجائزة نوبل بس لما صارت تعطى للناس قبل الانجاز (عني لمجرد النيه) مثل ما صار مع اوباما قلت بلاش منها لحبيبي زانتي.


طب ابعت الوسام و سيبك من نوفل



احمد اللول2010 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ياشمهندس


و اياكم يا جميل


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب ابعت الوسام و سيبك من نوفل


 لا اجاملك على الاطلاق يا احمد عندما اقول انك نبع للعطاء قل نظيره
ومثالا للخلق الرفيع ليتنا نجد منه الكثير
فبارك الله بك وجزاك عنا كل خير وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## eng.titooo (16 أكتوبر 2009)

Bark allah feeeeeeeeek wa ga3lho fy mezaaaaaan 7snaaatk..


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور من كل قلبي


----------



## amr fathy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود العظيم


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وعاشت الايادي


----------



## عبد الله فهد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

زادك الله من علمه و نفعك و نفع بك


----------



## شيخ الحارة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب مقلتليش هل تم الايضاح و اللا لسه مستغرب الوضع


 
شكراُ جزيلا الرد واضح
و آسف على التأخير ...


----------



## شيخ الحارة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرجاء التفاعل جزيتم خيراُ....*

السلام عليكم
سابقا كان الموضوع بالنسبة لي مرد معلومات عامة
أما الآن فسيكون من صميم عملي ..
....
.....
أرجو توضيح الآتي :
في ملف الآكسل DUCT CALCULATION

ما هي CW pipe هل هي cold welded pipe كما وجدتها بعد البحث .
في الورقة DT يوجد عمود type و به S R E F K
 فماذا تعني هذه الرموز ؟

في الورقة RP تحت عمود ITEM يوجد :
0
R-STR
R-90L
R-45L
فما معنى ذلك ؟؟؟

بارك الله فيكم .....


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وهل مسموح تنزيل أي ملف أم لا؟


----------



## zanitty (31 مارس 2010)

و اياكم اخى
طبعا التنزيل مسموح و الا ما وضعت الملفات


----------



## EN_ISLAM (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لنا فيك وجعلك زخرا لنا ولوالديك
آمين


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (31 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (31 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خادم محمد (1 أبريل 2010)

very good


----------



## abdullah almahdi (1 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (2 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## has2006 (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## أبوشهدومحمد (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك وكل القائمين على مثل هذه الاعمال الجميله 
عندى مشروع راح اسلمه كمان اسبوعين وعاوز جداول لموازنه الهواء والمياه المثلجه 
برجاء منكم افيدونى باقصى سرعه 
(دفيوزرات -واسلوت)


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (2 أبريل 2010)

اسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يبارك عليك وان ينير بصيرتك ويوفقك فى كل خطواتك


----------



## مستريورك (2 أبريل 2010)

أخي الحبيب زناتي 

مشكور جدا وما قصرت ونتمنا المزيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام محمد (2 أبريل 2010)

طول عمرك معلم يا معلم الكل 
أخوك حسام 
شكرا


----------



## lharcha (3 أبريل 2010)

أيها الأخ العزيز،،زانيتي،،،بارك الله فيك


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (3 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## محسن فضل (26 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المهندس الكابتن مح (26 مايو 2011)

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه


----------



## خالد 74 (27 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## شلدون (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك اخى


----------



## mohamed alhmad (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم لا استطيع التحميل برجاء الرفع علىرابط اخر


----------



## zanitty (6 يونيو 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/GjpeBUSM/___online.html

اتفضلوا


----------



## mohamed alhmad (6 يونيو 2011)

:77:جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## المهندس القاضي (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## حسام 2010 (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسه ممكن سؤال ويبقى كتر خيرك بالنسبه لحساب الاعمال الحرارية بتبقى كل دور ولا كل مكان


----------



## issam.alhiti (4 فبراير 2012)

بورك فيك ياشيخ , زكاة العلم تعليمه , والله بحق انك زكيت علمك

عصام الهيتي


----------



## ahmedmostafa_xp (4 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يجعله ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

بس للامانه انا بغبطك


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## nofal (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ابو مصطفى 2 (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## drmady (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بس رجاءا تحط لينكات سهل التحميل منها لانى معرفتش احمل الملفات


----------



## alaa_84 (27 فبراير 2012)

من فضلك يا أخ زانيتى محاولة رفع الملفات مرة أخرى


----------



## jaber1985 (31 مارس 2013)

الرابط مش شغاال ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخري حتي تعم الفائدة وجزي الله كل خير العاملين على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (31 مارس 2013)

شكرا على مجهودك لكن حاليا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (15 أبريل 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل ....


----------



## ahmadmechanical (15 أبريل 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مستر هندسة (15 أبريل 2013)

يعني انا مو مستغرب من عطاءك المتميز والوافر دائما , الله يوفقك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (15 أبريل 2013)

لا يمكن التحميل لأن الرابط بحاجة الى تحديث.. ارجو اعادة رفع الملف و شكرا


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط و اضافه ملفات جديده


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (15 أبريل 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (16 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> تم تعديل الرابط و اضافه ملفات جديده



شكرا للإستجابة السريعة و تعديل الرابط .. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (20 أبريل 2013)

جميل اوى اوى الموضوع ده جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moohha85 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا م. zanitty
جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## thaeribrahem (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## eng_alex (11 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا طبععا على المجهود الغير معتاد 
لكن لاستكمال الثواب برجاء اعادة وضع الروابط


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2013)

eng_alex قال:


> شكرا طبععا على المجهود الغير معتاد
> لكن لاستكمال الثواب برجاء اعادة وضع الروابط



الرابط شغال يا باشا على الميديا فاير 
راجع ممكن تكون المشكله عندك انت انا لسه ماكد على الروابط حالا

http://www.mediafire.com/?c7z1lmkjx65wy


----------



## mahmood mrbd (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..(انما الاعمال بالنيات ولكل مريء ما نوى)


----------



## pemo_2010 (30 أكتوبر 2014)

الف الف شكر يا باش مهندس اثابك الله الأجر والثواب على هذه المشاركة وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## moneer2 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa elkilany (25 نوفمبر 2014)

تمام والله وجهود رائع من مهندس كبير


----------



## ابن العميد (26 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarek gamarec (27 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## muhdaher (3 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alaa el-sherif (27 أبريل 2015)

جميل جداااااااااااا
بس فين الملف ؟


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (27 أبريل 2015)

ملفات ممتازة بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الطاهر غانم (15 مايو 2015)

thanks


----------



## عبد المجيد عارف (15 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## Naelkh (12 يوليو 2015)

مشكور على هالجهد ياهندسة


----------

